# What's in your DVD collection?



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

We only started picking up DVDs about a year ago, when I got my new TiBook, since it had a built-in DVD drive. I became a fan of DVDs since they included *so much more* material, with the usual cut scenes, "making of" videos, and other features, than the usual VHS versions of the same flicks.

We are not hugely picky DVD collectors, as we pick up most of ours as "pre-owned rentals" (used) at the local Blockbusters. Generally speaking they are often in pretty good shape considering they were rentals, but if it was a popular movie, they often had scads of copies and if they were on the top shelf or in the back of the pile, they are sometimes rented only once or twice... We always check the condition of the disc before we purchase... (We also have a membership that gives us a buck off purchases of any new DVDs and discounts for certain rentals. With the right timing during the week and coupons, we've walked away with a rental of 3 DVDs, and ownership of a used DVD for under $20 including tax!)

So far, we have a collection of over 45 DVDs; ranging from comedies and drama, to science-fiction, with some anime and old "best of" collections for my other half.

So, are you a collector or fan of DVDs? What genres are in your collection? Any favorites? What about your flick with the best "extras"? We'll be looking forward to your comments and suggestions!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

DVDs, did someone say DVDs? 

I have to say that Laura (my wife) and I are quite the DVD hounds -- movies are a big part of our lives (especially since I'm working on launching my own indie films in the next several years).

We used to have a VHS collection of movies ranging in the hundreds, approximately 300 or so -- all original movies, no pirated copies!

We sold the majority of the collection on eBay (200 or so, we kept the Disney movies and various collectible copies that would be worth something soon).

Right now we have about a 125 (or so) DVDs. That run the gamut of genres: Comedy, Action, Cartoon, 3D CGI, Sci-Fi, Thriller, Drama, Indie, Biographic / Documentary, and Music (concerts, etc.).

I am definitely a fan of the extra features, although I can't say which DVD has the best extras _Fight Club, Star Wars, T2, Forrest Gump, The Godfather Collection_ all have great supplemental material, none can really compare to Pixar's Toy Story Ultimate Toy Box -- they REALLY show you everything: How a movie is made, creating a compelling story, cinematography, staging, lighting and so much more! If there was one DVD that could help someone understand how movies were made -- this would be it!

Although the above have great additional material... nobody (I feel) has really exploited the DVD to it's full potential.

Highlights of our collection are (in addition to those mentioned above):

Apocalypse Now
American History X
Rush Hour 1 & 2
All of Kevin Smith's movies (Clerks, Mallrats, Chasing Amy, etc.)
Lock Stock & 2 Smoking Barrells & Snatch
Lord of the Rings
The Boondock Saints
Memento
I am Sam
When Harry Met Sally
12 Monkeys
Final Fantasy
Zoolander (a movie so dumb -- it's funny)
The Last Supper: The Black Sabbath Reunion tour 
Saving Private Ryan
X-men
The Green Mile
A Beautiful Mind

...and a bunch of others of course .

Cheers,


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

A Bug's Life, Toy Story, and Toy Story 2. I guess I need Monsters Inc. to complete my Pixar collection.

James


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Great I like these threads. I must say the powers that be are being smart by making DVDs affordable so that copying or pirating has far less incentive so collections are feasible and without the wear they get even better everytime you upgrade your home theatre 

It's hard sometimes to distinguish good enjoyable movies from serious life changing movies that sometimes may not be "enjoyable" but range everywhere from a tame thought provoking to a devastating insight that alters your world view.
Contrast "Singin' in the Rain" with "The Best Years of our Lives"...one just plain wonderful entertainment the other ....well you'll understand if you watch it, the irony in the title.

ET versus Schindlers List.

"Close Encounters of the Third Kind" versus Truffaut's " Small Change" ( you are a real movie buff if you know the connection between these two )

I tend to like movies that are based, even if loosely, on true events as it seems hard to script fictional stories with the odd twists that always seem to crop up when reality intrudes on an auteurs freewheeling imagination or a script writer's need to tie up loose ends.

Movies of this sort high on my list are.
"Chariots of Fire" and "Out of Africa" both whose soundtracks highly enhanced the cinematography making it an ongoing delight to hear the soundtrack and recall the movie.

"Blade Runner" ranks very high for me as do all of Ridley's Scott's work including Gladiator. The vision and again the soundtrack work magic.

Newly added to the must have list is "Lord of the Rings" which was both faithful to and yet sometimes enhanced the reading experience. In particular the Balrog portrayed in the movie was better than my imagination supplied yet Gandalf exactly as I imagined him from the reading.
The Cave troll too was superior and filled in scenes in my mind.

Apollo 13 ranks high for real drama in space - can't wait to see it in iMax format. The best documentary for me is "From the Earth to the Moon" set of 4 DVDs that is just magnificent from it's production values, to it's music, super effective introductions by Tom Hanks and highly emotional "vignettes" of the families involved.
I'm looking forward to the "Band of Brothers" set for similiar reasons.

Russell Crowe is a fav ..not just in Gladiator but also- "The Insider"was terrific..again a true story , 
I cheered when "A Beautiful Mind" cleaned up at the Academy Awards after getting a ridiculous 2 stars from the Toronto Star. Once more based on a true story..somehow there is a closer connection.

Somebody shoul dig in and find the last "Fav DVD thread" as it had some very good suggestions.

For spectacles anything by David Lean either as director or cinematographer. Zhivago, Lawrence of Arabia ( what a great remastering job) Ryan's Daughter to name 3.
"Vatel" is a riveting story about the hell and glory of Louis VIX..just watch it...you'll love it. Depardou is fantastic, it's a true story and I've been at the Chateau where not only was it filmed..but where it actually occurred !!!

"Moulin Rouge" is a classic as far as I'm concerned - what a great contrived over the top spectacle of a musical....far too few of these are made any more.

Couple more then to bed....
"The Usual Suspects" - terrific acting by Kevin Spacey

"Hunt for the Red October" altho I have yet to see a quality DVD version

"The Hollow Man" with Kevin Bacon at his creepy best - light weight movie but it's visual quality is a perfect reference to set your TV up. It's close to perfect visually as it was shot inside and the special effects are seamless.

Dirty Dancing - good music - well excuted

"Shrek "- the death knell for Disney ( another thread on this anyone??)

"Toy Story" - both - for creating a new medium yet keeping a real story front and centre.

"Antz" for Woodie Allen's dialogue

zzzzzzz


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Ahh DVDs, the first possible cure to my other addiction, Albums.

I do not at this point have a lot of DVDs, or rather, a lot of titles.

The Godfather Box Set is fantastic.

The Big Lebowski (My favorite Coen Brothers Film)

Total Recall Special Edition, Conan the Barbarian Special Edition, and The Terminator Special Edition are all movie I use to watch as a kid, i buy them for nostalgia. Along with RoboCop, and a few others.

The on reason that I don't have as many titles as I would like? I have been buying Star Trek: The Next Generation DVD Box Sets as they come out, and they are Pricey! I have four so far, and there are three more (the last three seasons, who'd have thought?) scheduled to come out between now and Late December/early January. And then there is Deep Space 9!
Each box set has a lot of special features, I especially like the retrospective documentaries of each season. Great stuff.

Oh, and Fight Club was the first DVD i bought, followed by Memento. Two Great films. If you liked Memento, check out the small budget gem "Following" by the same director. fantastic movie, although I haven't found a good DVD of it yet.

--PB


----------



## coyote (Jul 7, 2002)

One of the greatest B-movies of all time. 

Army of Darkness Limited Edition double disc set, Canadian Edition. This one was limited to 4000 prints.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

That is pretty cool, but is it as cool as my Special Edition DVD of Evil Dead that came bound in the Necrinomicon? It even smells like dead flesh!











--PB


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Im a big fan of movies, and have LOTS of DVD's (Not too sure how many) but here are some of my Favorites (Yes I like twisted movies!)

Lock Stock and 2 Smoking Barells
Snatch
Clerks
Chasing Amy
Dogma
Drawing Flies (Produced by View Askew)
Vulgar (Produced by View Askew)
Pi (The symbol for 3.14.............)
Breakfast Of Champions
Vanilla Sky
and a whole lot more!


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Just got my first DVD.
First purchase, I rent all the time....

Monsters Inc.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

I must admit I love DVDs. No previews if you don't want to see them and no waiting for rewind. However, most extras are pretty feeble so I am interested in what people are saying here.

My favourite DVDs with extras are:
- The Simpsons seasons 1 & 2
- Jay & Silent Bob Strike Back
- Black Adder box set
- Monty Python & The Holy Grail

Other great movies (where the extras are only "meh"):
- The Big Lebowski
- The Tranformers movie
- Princess Mononoke
- LOR: Fellowship of the Ring (can't wait until the over-priced 4 disc release comes out this November!)
- American History X
- Run Lola Run (Lola rennt)

<big>• Shameless self-plug: <a href=http://cynicalcritic.20megsfree.com>Check out my movie review website: cynicalcritic.20megsfree.com</a></big>


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Just started my DVD collection. So far:

U2, Live from Boston. My first DVD ever. Awesome... I've watched this so many times. (I'm a *BONO*fied, hard, hardcore U2 fan)

Also, Harry Potter, The Sorcerer;s Stone
The Fifth Element (Given to me as gift)
And, *ahem*... Wrestlemania X8 from Toronto. Hey, I got free tickets to the event in Toronto and I wanted it for nostalgia. 
 

Have rented tons of DVD's. Waiting to buy Lord of the Rings closer to Christmas as they are coming out with special edition. 

Also really loved the whole God Father series... and have been renting all the episodes of The Sopranoes. Loved Gladiator too. 

New U2 DVD coming out in November of all the best of their videos. Can't wait. 

Ps. Anyone makes fun of me for having a wrestling video gets banned for life.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Uh .......

Never mind .........


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Watch it Heart!


----------



## coyote (Jul 7, 2002)

Run Lola Run rocks and the 5.1 Dolby Digital of Das Boot is incredible. I'd also recommend Leon. It's the international version of The Professional. The re-release of Mad Max with the Austrialian language track (instead of the US dubbed version) is good too.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Yes, and you can take it, shine it up real nice, turn it sideways and shove it staignt up your......well, you get the idea. 

I finally picked up Shrek today. The only reason I havent before is that we have had it as our Demo DVD at work since it came out, and I have seen it about 1,000,000,000 times, give or take a few.

The Snatch DVD with the Pikey Subtitles is freaking awesome. The Chasing Diamonds option (I think that is what it is called) is also very cool. Basically when you see the Diamond on the screen you hit the enter button and you get to see a deleted scene or an extended scene that was cut from that part of the movie.

I have the Fifth Element, and it rocks, but I wish that they would come out with a special edition or something with more special features and possibly two discs instead of one 2x sided disc.

I have not seen Leon: The Professional on the shelf in a while, but rest assured as soon as i do I will snatch it up. Probably next time I am in the Virgin Megastore, as they have the best selection in town, bar none.

--PB


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I only bought a few DVD's before I left the oilpatch and stopped having any free time to watch movies. (oddly enough...I still manage to find the time to attend this forum. Go figure)

The one's I've got are:

-Highlander/Directors cut.(Good movie!)
-Highlander 2/Directors cut(No hope for this turkey...but better than the short version. Plus I got it cheap.)
-The Arrival 1 and 2 (on the same disc...got it cheap in Billings Montana)
-Gladiator/Special edition (excellent!)
-Mission Impossible 2 (sort of worth it...but I feel strangely unclean after watching it)

That's it so far...but I really want to find...

-Leon:the Professional (buy two, PB...I'll pick up the second copy off you)

I also would like to have a directors cut of...
-Final Fanatasy/The Spirits Within
-We Were Soldiers (an anti-war, War Movie if there ever was one)
-Hard Core Logo (is this even _on_ DVD?)
-Braveheart (my mom is a member of the Wallace clan...the other half of my Highland roots and I think this is a terrific flick)


I share our esteemed mayor's love of U2 and have several U2 VHS videos. I want something by them on DVD...these guys are truly one of the greatest bands in Rock history! And they're still puttin out great stuff!!

I do not, however, share ehMax's addiction to the pugilistic "sports". Consequently, I don't have any WW......whoops!

I do NOT want to get banned!!

Forgive me Mayor, for I have sinned!

I MUST do penance!

I will now go away and punish myself by watching Madonna movies nonstop for a week while blasting bug repellant straight up my nose and reciting the communist manifesto....backwards, and in Latin.

If you guys don't hear from me for awhile, you'll understand, eh? It's bound to be a bit traumatic. and possibly physically debilitating....

...especially watching all of those Madonna movies. YEEESH!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macnutt:
*
-Leon:the Professional (buy two, PB...I'll pick up the second copy off you)

-Hard Core Logo (is this even on DVD?)

-Braveheart (my mom is a member of the Wallace clan...the other half of my Highland roots and I think this is a terrific flick)
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


1) Done and Done.

2) I think so, I believe I have seen it on the shelf at Virgin. Again, the best selectionin town, if they dont have it and can;t order it, it probably doesn't exist.

3) It is a good movie isn't it? One thing I like about DVDs is that in a lot of cases movies that would be on two VHS tapes (a la Braveheart) are often on one DVD. Nice.

Who else here is going to buy the big expensive Fellowhip of the Rings that comes in the big box with 4 DVDs (two for the movie, two for special features), and the extra Nation Geographic documentary on the making and the stone statues of the Guardians? I know I am. My entire DVD budget at this point is set aside for it (and ST:TNG!)

--PB


----------



## coyote (Jul 7, 2002)

If you guys are really interested in getting Leon, I can take a look in a couple of video stores for it next time I'm there. I think I saw it about a week ago on the shelf, just can't remember which one.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Heart can you smell what ehMax is cooking?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

The closet WWE fans come out.  Its true.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Hmmm...what closet would that be ehMax?

The _water_ closet?

(man, I'm gettin really close to the line here....I'd better watch it!)


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macnutt:
*Hmmm...what closet would that be ehMax?

The water closet?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Isn't that what AirPort is for?










--PB


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Timely topic. I just finally boughht a DVD player (Pioneer) and used it for the first time yesterday. Up until now, I've been happy with the HiFi VHS format, since for the most part, a movie was always enjoyable, no matter if it's resolution was just "good". I'm much more fussy about my audio. Having said that, the picture quality, especially with animated flicks such as Toy Story, Monsters Inc, etc.is truly superior on DVD. The extra menu features are a nice touch, but alone wouldn't have made me fork out the cash for a DVD. I like the super crisp picture, the even more dynamic sound, the quick REW/FF time and the indexing. Note that it's imperative to play the audio (with any player format) through a Hi Fi system or good surround system, since the audio is often as sensual as the video, and both need to be as good as possible to fully enjoy the movie.
I don't buy a lot of videos (I buy only real favorites from the used bin) 'cause there's a good video store a few blocks away that rents non-current releases at 3 videos for 3 days for 3bucks. How many times would you want to watch most movies anyway, even if they're good? If you're the kind who likes to build a library of flicks, the pawn shops and used CD stores are also a good source and will save you lots of money (to buy MORE videos).
I love watching music (i.e. rock and pop) concerts, so the first video I watched after setting up the DVD player was the Bee Gees' official story and I thoroughly enjoyed it, even though I've never bought one of their albums. Then came 2001: A Space Odyssey and after that Earth, Wind & Fire - Live In Japan. I'll never rent a VHS tape again!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I agree with you Peter...there are only a few DVD's that I want in my collection and I usually shop for them in the used bin or at a Pawnshop (cheap bugger that I am).

I used to buy VHS tapes by the boxful when I worked on the rigs because there are often several hours or several days when you are stuck out there in some godforsaken place with absouloutely nothing to occupy your mind. Complex equipment breaks and everyone sits around while it gets fixed. A box of good books and videos is your key to avoiding insanity...and you can swap with some of the other guys because thay are packing the same kind of timewasters in their duffel bag. 

I got to see a LOT of vids that way and I definitely decided that a great number of them were only worth one pass.

However, a select few are worth having around and I find that there are some movies that I can watch over and over again and I don't seem to get tired of them.

I believe we had a list here a few threads back and that we all agreed that some of them were "must own" flicks.

Further to that, I have just expanded my very limited DVD collection by two movies (forty per cent!)

They are:
ALIENS/Special Edition (outstanding!)
Final Fantasy:The Spirits Within (I'll let you know when I watch it later tonight...but it's gotta be great!!)

I bought both at a pawn shop for a total of twenty two dollars with tax. Both were complete with all guidebooks and no scratches.

Not bad.....


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Macnutt, is that ALIEN or ALIENS?

As to Final Fantasy, I rented it just the other day and while the animation was amazing, it really felt at time like they were trying more to show off their animation skills than tell a story, which I found annoying. 

--PB


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

That is ALIENS (number two) and my personal favorite of the bunch. Not much on special features but well worth ten bucks....which is what I paid. (too bad there isn't a plaid smiley I could insert here to show off my Scottish cheapness)

As to "Final Fantasy"....yeah, I guess they were showing off a bit....but there is actually a real story there. I certainly don't agree with the writer's take on this "Gaia" living planet thing at all....but I found it to be very enjoyable and I will watch it again and again, I'm sure.

The animation is incredible, especially the human movement. That's VERY hard to fake, but they nailed it it my mind. 

I honestly think that this particular movie will be heralded in the future as the very beginning of the "totally digital/no real actors" genre. At some point very soon, we will be cheering totally believeable action stars as they shoot their way through buildings full of digital constructs, and we won't be able to tell computer-generated stars from reality. 

People will be sending fan letters to a bunch of zeros and ones!

We will be able to create, from whole cloth, the next Arnold Swartzenegger or Bruce Willis. We will be able to continue to see famous stars who have passed away in brand new movies. And it will be so very real, that no one will give it a passing thought.

We will also be able to continue famous television series that have a proven audience. I suspect that the current story lines in "Enterprise" that deal with the "Temporal Cold War" will....in two years or so, lead into some sort of a recreation of the original Star Trek crew in a totally new episode. And that may lead into a new add-on to the seventy-odd episodes that many of us Trekkers can recite the dialog from, word for word.

Think that would sell some soap?

I think we're on the brink of a whole new medium...one that doesn't really exist, but that is so totally real that everyone will instantly believe that it does.

And I think that "Final Fantasy" is the very first glimpse into that new world.

That's why I bought it.

Plus....I got it cheap.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

MacNutt I agree that computer-generated actors are a possibility in the future. Have you heard of the movie _Simone_ with Al Pacino? Pacino's character creates a digital model and tries to keep it/her a secret throughout the movie.

I don't think it's yet feasible to maintain a digital actor in the sense that it is a huge investment in computers, animators and rendering time to do such a movie. In fact, Square Soft took a big financial loss with Final Fantasy Spirits Within. It's too bad because I rather enjoyed the film. Most audiences just don't want to be fed the type of philosophy that FF had. That makes me sad.  

It's not that I agreed with all that the movie proposed but it was a refreshing change to the usual Hollywood effluence.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

This speaks to my original argument about the artsy-fartsy storyline (Gaia, indeed!) However, I believe that, flawed story or not, we will be seeing a lot more of this in the very near future.

Final Fantasy _has_ to be two or three years old by now....think how far we have come in that short time re: processing power. My Pismo is from that recent era and it was considered a cutting edge machine with only a six gig drive and 256mgs of RAM.

Apple promoted it as a "digital movie studio that you could take on the road with you".

Imagine where we'll be two or three short years from now....and how fast the processors will be. Where the editing and FX programs will be. Imagine making something like Final Fantasy then!

Some truly cool stuff coming down the pipe, I'd wager.....and a whole lot of it will not have any live actors involved at all.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

BTW-everthing I've read about "Simone" says that it was a real live girl who appeared as the digital construct. I think she's even from Canada, if memory serves. Right idea, but executed with twentieth century technology.

They took the easy way out, instead of advancing the art.


----------



## coyote (Jul 7, 2002)

The Alien DVD has a few good extras; the cut scenes and a second audio track. If you like the series, I'd recommend it for the DVD collection.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Cynical Critic:
*...In fact, Square Soft took a big financial loss with Final Fantasy Spirits Within. It's too bad because I rather enjoyed the film. Most audiences just don't want to be fed the type of philosophy that FF had. That makes me sad...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I absolutely LOVED Final Fantasy... the story was very "Japanese" in the Manga sense, however, the skill and talent that went into the visuals was well worth the money lost in that movie. If ever someone finally goes through with the much rumored Superman movie, I hope they do it in CGI (a la Final Fantasy). The perfect blend of fantasy and reality without coming off as "hokey". (Especially if "Supes" was modeled after Alex Ross' version)

One artist who I find amazing (who uses Photoshop to do matte paintings) and has worked on a number of movies is Craig Mullins... he's done work on Final Fantasy, Star Wars and plenty more.










What's great about his work is that, as a whole, his work is very striking, but when you look at it up close, the details are very limited (ie: the brush strokes are very simple and basic, yet they produce an image that is overall photorealistic).


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for posting the link to Craig Mullin's website. I now have some great desktop images.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I prefer Alien to Aliens, but only by a small degree. They are the only two good ones in any event.

As to the whole "Gaia" thing, I think the story line would make more sense to a mainstream audience if one) the Mainstream audience was more familiar with Anime and two) everyone who saw it had played at least one, preferably two or three of the Final Fantasy video games. One thing that kind of suprised me is that they were actually talking about Earth, because in the games they always make up a totally imaginary world. It is Final _Fantasy_ after all. I truly enjoy that mix of Fantasy and SciFi.

The Animation was good, but when you watch the movie again, watch Aki, she moves her head a lot, even when she doesn't really have to be moving it, as if to show off her individually rendered however-many-thousand-strands of hair. There are numerous other instances of this that I noticed, and kind of distracted me from the film. I did Enjoy it though, I liked the story too, but honestly, it would have made a way better video game.

As to Simone, yes, she is from Vancouver. Her name is Rachel Roberts.

--PB


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

For The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring, I will be buying next month the huge ass DVD gift set.

There are two actually, one is a four disc set, with the movie spread across two DVDs and around 30 minutes of additional footage edited back in, and two disc of special features and extras.
The other set is the above set, in a large clear box with an additional DVD, a National Geographic documentary on the making of the series, and statuettes of the Guardians. I will see if I can find a picture or something.

FYI, the first of the two sets is going to go for around 55$ give or take, and the second closer to 100$

This on top of three more seasons of Star Trek:TNG before the year is out.

--PB


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Found some pictures!



















For more info, see here.

Yes, I am a glutton for this kind of thing. 

--PB


----------



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

Rented a great DVD tonight, called "Brotherhood of the Wolf", a smaller distribution film that has gathered quite a cult following. It is released in both English and French on the same DVD, as well as with subtitles in case you'd like to watch it in the original French version. Lots of twists and turns - definitely worth renting for those of you who don't mind something a bit more eclectic, with a touch of thriller/horror, set back in the 1700's.

Also, Blockbuster is having a sale on used DVDs -- buy two and the lesser of the two is 50% off. We picked up "Monsters, Inc." for $14.99 and "Queen of the Damned" for $19.99, not including the discount, both are in excellent condition, hardly used at all.

I checked the Blockbuster website, and it looks like this sale is nationwide, so if you have one nearby and don't mind your DVDs used - you might want to check it out. Here is the URL for the list of used DVDs that they seem to be carrying. You should note that sometimes the prices are actually lower - I saw "The Others" listed on the site as $19.99, but one location was selling at $16.99 and another for only $12.99 -- so you might luck out with other titles as well... (PS: "Lord of the Rings" is going for only $14.99!)

Happy hunting!


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

I see wasteful spending in my future.


----------



## Ron W (Jan 21, 2002)

Hi,

Is anyone into older DVD movies?

I have the TIC Code with Gregory Hines and Polly Draper to give away. Just post here and the first one gets it. Then send me your address via email.

Ron


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I love this kind of thread because I always get some good tips but it's hard to wade through a general post and find the nuggets of good suggestion etc.
Should we have some sort of a rolling series of posts by topic?
Say
Best animated and kids movies
Best Musicals and Music DVD
Best SciFi/adventure

I'd like to see that for books too.
I'm a big scifi fan and many others who like fantasy and scifi don't know of Guy Gavriel Kay a Canadian with a Tolkein sized talent and imagination.

••••
Any ideas how categorize so we can keep entertainment oriented posts active and easy to find??


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

To keep people focused it might be a good idea to post genre specific threads every couple of days or week. For example, one post might be "Your Favourite Sci-Fi movie" and another might be "Your Favourite Canadian Author" or "Your Favourite Film from 1994" (and so on).

I think being more specific might keep the suggestions and the thread more on topic. Also more debate might spurn more posts and interest.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Good idea Cynical Critic! Care to start the first thread?

I will be one of the first to reply with my list .


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Done & done. Seeing as it's Halloween now, I chose Favourite Horror movies as a starting point!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Coolness! I have already replied to the new subject.

BTW-I just bought "We Were Soldiers" and "Blachawk Down" on DVD.

Just to assuage my innate desire for visual mayhem. Plus, they're both very good movies!


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Ron W:
*Hi,

Is anyone into older DVD movies?

I have the TIC Code with Gregory Hines and Polly Draper to give away. Just post here and the first one gets it. Then send me your address via email.

Ron*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE> I'll take it! Thanks!


----------



## Ron W (Jan 21, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by dibenga:
*<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Ron W:
[qb]Hi,

Is anyone into older DVD movies?

I have the TIC Code with Gregory Hines and Polly Draper to give away. Just post here and the first one gets it. Then send me your address via email.

Ron*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE> I'll take it! Thanks![/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

You are most welcome!

I will ship today. Let me know when it arrives.

Ron


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Macnutt did you find the violence in "We Were Soldiers" quite real and disturbing? I've seen a lot of gorey movies and the scene where the napalm scorched Asian American soldier has his ankles basically pulled off due to his burns was incredibly unnerving.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

MacNutt the powers that be didn't happen to exile you to an island due to your rather blood thirsty taste in politics and movies did they?
Sure you aren't relaying from Elba


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ditto on the post regarding "Close Encounters of the Third Kind".

I too own the set, but mine is even sweeter. I purchased it at the KOA campground at the foot of Devil's Rock in Wyoming. I also sat under the stars and watched the movie on video with the real Devil's Rock just behind and to the right of the screen. It made the experience much more eerie.

Another good set of three DVDs is the Fawlty Towers collection. Lots of good background info to be found on these.

Sinc


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hey Mr. Mayor get some of those cool emoticons for us. Abuse of power!!!!!....... arrest that man..oops that's Macnutts line.......

Get the Peace Tour DVD.. like you with U2 I can and have watch that over and over - Annie Lennox is just an awesome entertainer.
Have you seen Moulin Rouge.....be interested in your opinion. Some love it big time ( me and my daughter - rare confluence of tastes ) and some hate it.

How about somebody start a music DVDs and Musicals - can include stuff like Amadeus too.
Anyone know if the "Making of Rumors" DVD is out in North America yet.??


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Close Encounters ranks second to Blade Runner in my SciFi movie ratings. I saw it opening day under perfect conditions - super wide screen in a big theater with ( for those days ) excellent sound and about 1/2 full audience ( Christmas week - might even have been Christmas day ).
When that mothership came over the peak there was like a major collective "oh my GAWD! " from the audience.
The movie suckers you along thinking you've seen all the good stuff then this monster arrives.
One of the neat things about that movie was the unusual screen presence of Francois Truffaut. He was the tall French scientist seen in various parts of the movie. He taught Speilberg how to work with children in such a way as to get them to act naturally. The benefit of this was really clear in ET.
Truffaut's own movies often had children as cnetral to the story - Small Change is terrific if you get a chance.


----------



## coyote (Jul 7, 2002)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail is a great two disc set if you like their humour. As well, the Criterion version of Life of Brian is solid.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I broke down and bought the Spider-Man DVD Limited Edition Gift Set. Not bad at 45$, you get the DVD, an extra DVD about Stan Lee, a frame from the movie, a reprint of Amazing Fantasy #15 (the first ever appearance of Spider-Man), and a poster. 

I can;t decide yet whether it was worth it or not, but considering that it was only 45$ and not the 65 it could have been, I am liking it.

--PB


----------

